# Carbonated/sparkling water



## Trauer

Mitä olisi carbonated/sparkling water suomeksi?
Ja vielä - jos ruokalistassa kirjoitetaan "lähdevesi" tarkoittaako automaattisesti, että se on vesi kaasun kanssa?


----------



## sakvaka

Hiilihapotettua vettä kutsutaan _kivennäisvedeksi_ tai _vissyvedeksi_* Suomessa. _Lähdevesi_ on yleensä kuplatonta, mutta tämä kannattaa varmistaa vaikka pyytämällä _tavallista vettä_ tai _hiilihapotonta vettä_. Mikseipä sitä voisi myös kutsua _kuplattomaksi vedeksi_. 

* Ennen kirjoitusasu oli _viššyvesi_, mutta suhuässät ovat jo kadonneet — myös puhutusta kielestä.


----------



## Trauer

Kiitos vastauksesta minun kysymykseeni! 



sakvaka said:


> Hiilihapotettua vettä kutsutaan _kivennäisvedeksi_ tai _vissyvedeksi_* Suomessa.



Mutta _kivennäisvesi_ tarkoittaa samaa kuin _mineraalivesi_ vai? Voiko sitten kutsua hiilihapotettua vettä myös mineraalivedeksi?


----------



## sakvaka

Voi kutsua; minusta tosin tuntuu, että _kivennäisvesi_ on suomalaisempi ilmaus.


----------



## Hakro

Kivennäisvesi eli mineraalivesi on usein hiilihapotettua mutta ei aina.

Lähdeveteen ei (periaatteessa) ole lisätty hiilihappoa.


----------



## Trauer

Hakro said:


> Kivennäisvesi eli mineraalivesi on usein hiilihapotettua mutta ei aina.



Onko vissyvesi *aina* hiilihapotettua sitten?


----------



## Hakro

Trauer said:


> Onko vissyvesi *aina* hiilihapotettua sitten?


Kyllä, vissyvesi on aina vahvasti hiilihapotettua.


----------



## Trauer

Ja miten äännetään _vissy_-sanaa? Niin kuin _vichy/__viššy_ vai tavallisesti niin kuin kirjoitetaan?


----------



## sakvaka

Trauer said:


> Ja miten äännetään _vissy_-sana? Niin kuin _vichy/__viššy_ vai tavallisesti niin kuin kirjoitetaan?


 


> Ennen kirjoitusasu oli _viššyvesi_, mutta suhuässät ovat jo kadonneet — myös puhutusta kielestä.


 
Niin kuin kirjoitetaan, kuten tästä ilmenee.


----------



## Trauer

Mutta se kuulostaa oudolta!


----------



## Hakro

Meikäläisen ikäiset saattavat vielä käyttää suhuässiä – siis _viššyvesi_, vaikka sekin kuulostaa oudolta, jos sitä vertaa alkuperäisen ranskalaisen paikannimen ääntämiseen.


----------

